# ENDO SCRATCH



## nessiebro

Hi I am wondering if anyone can help, I am wanting to get an endo scratch privately before going overseas for my tx, has anyone done this before and if so which clinic done it for them please? Thanks x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Nessiebro,

I've had endo scratches done at GCRM. Had a few now. Last one was before treatment in London. 

Xx


----------



## nessiebro

hi sugarpielaura thanks for replying. did u have ur tx with gcrm as they told me they wont do it unless I have my whole tx with them? same goes for gri and Nuffield  
x


----------



## Josie1

I'm an NHS patient at GRI, I'm getting the scratch done in a couple of weeks at the Nuffield.

It's £85, hope that helps x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Nessiebro,

My last cycle was in London and I had the scratch at the GCRM. I did pay them for some monitoring scans and bloods though. Xx


----------



## nessiebro

sugarpielaura.....was ur tx in London private tx and u Nuffield just done ur scratch and monitiroing scans? also wot day in ur cycle did u get the scratch done as that seems to be the issue with Nuffield. the clinic I get my tx at have told me to get the s cratch done on day 17 of my cycle but Nuffield will only do it on day 1-10.

josie1.....have the gri requested u get the scratch done at the Nuffield or is that privately?

thanks girls x


----------



## Josie1

I just decided I wanted to get it done and phoned the Nuffield direct x


----------



## nessiebro

josie1 thanks for replying.....did u get told by gri on which day in ur cycle to get the scratch done? wot day of ur cycle did u get it done?x


----------



## Josie1

I'm booked in for day 22 of my cycle, Nuffield said they like to do it between day 14 and day 20 which I thought was a bit of a variation.

I had read about it online and seems not places do it around day 21 x


----------



## nessiebro

its all so confusing!!!! I foned Nuffield and they said they wouldn't do it because I wasn't getting my actual tx with them then I heard they said they would do it for another girl whos situation was the same as mine so I called them back and they said yeh they would do it even tho I wasn't getting tx with them but I had to get it done in the first 10 days of my cycle but my clinic were im getting my tx (abroad) say to get it done on day 21 or there abouts so Nuffield said they wouldn't do it then unless I went on their dates!!!!!! grrrrr wish they would make their minds up !!!  

x


----------



## Josie1

They did seem as if they didn't know when was best to have it so I kinda decided for myself, they're latest was 20 days but I got it stretched to 22 days, just used work shifts as an excuse that I couldn't go earlier x


----------



## nessiebro

my clinic abroad said to get it done 7-10 days before my period is due so that would be about day 17, its all so confusing isn't it?

so they never questioned that u weren't having ur tx with them?x


----------



## Tito

Hi there i had mine at The Lister in London it costs £100 see link for information on scratch http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=316773.0


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Nessiebro: my tx in London was private and I used GCRM as a satellite clinic so had monitoring bloods and scans there. I'm always on the pill but have had three scratches one. Usually on the last day of my pill so about day 21 before I then go n to bleed a week later or so.


----------



## nessiebro

How weird, I just called Nuffied there to query there dates for the endo scratch and she told me they have reviewed their dates over the last wee while as so many girls were wanting it done privately and now they will do it between day 14- day 20 of your cycle which is perfect as my clinic in Cyprus want me to get it done between day 14-17 of my period!!!! whoo hoo!!!! 

thanks for all your replies girls 

good luck to you all wherever you are in your tx xx


----------



## dancingqueen

Is it sore and can you get pain relief at GCRM? Dont think I would be able to get it done with nothing as find smear tests, Iui, internal scans, ivf transfers etc very painful, im also squeemish with getting bloods done etc. 

GCRM were quite good with me last time and prescribed meds to help me relax for transfer xx


----------



## nessiebro

dancingqueen...GCRM wont do a scratch unless you are having your tx with them.

The only places I could find in Scotland to do a scratch without having to have tx with them is the Nuffield and Sphire Hospital in Edinburgh.

This is my first time getting a scratch done. Ive heard its like a smear so if u find that painful then u should prob speak to the consultant doing it and see what he/she advises.

good luck
xx


----------



## dancingqueen

Thanks, yeah I will be having ivf at gcrm. Yes smears etc are very painful so I would definitly be looking at getting something. They prescribed temazepam for transfer and although it seemed to relax my muscles I felt really stressed out in my head and had an uncontrolable shaky leg. I will see what they and if they even think scratch would benefit me, i dont know too much about it to be honest but the sucess rates sound appealing xx


----------



## princess30

Hi Ladies,

I had scratch at gcrm £250 no pain relief but dancing queen they will give you some if you need it.
They recommend ibuprofen couple hours before scratch.

So  good to see your bk DQ miracles do happen I got my little miracle my lil girl shes 25mths after my 6th fresh cycle at gcrm.  I am nearly 25wks pg with my 2nd after my last full fresh cycle using eeva with low predictors please please never give up hope.

Make sure Marco listens to your conccerns especially over ohss and tailor your tx to you xxx

Good luck to all you lovelies x


----------



## Hope537

Hi, thought I would join this thread as I am about to start first ivf treatment at GCRM and have just emailed Marco about the scratch. He said there is no harm trying it as recent studies suggest it is having results even for first timers.

I am just nervous about the pain aspect as I found the HSG dye test really painful, has anyone had both to compare it?


----------



## dancingqueen

Princess massive congrats!!! Cant believe your a mummy, you were having such a hard time with it like me last time we were cycling. Good luck with the pregnancy as well you have given me hope to be honest I had lost hope after 11 years and so many problems responding to treatment. 

It has taking me all this time to pluck the courage up to go for it. Mainly due because im scared as I know how I react and Marco wasnt up for any change either although im hoping with the 2 months metformin rather than the usual 2 weeks will benefit me. Im also hoping my AMH has reduced to a much more manageable number, im now early 30s and actually with my situation with the ohss I think my age is more in my favour. Also scared to go ahead as always said right another 3 shots close together and then its end of the road for us so knowing im near the end of the road is scary but for the first time in ages im that hopeful and excited way. 

They gave me temazepam but were reluctant for my transfer and it took the edge off although they kept telling me to stop shaking my leg but didnt even know I was doing it lol. I still felt really nervous but seemed to relax my body enough to do the procedure with not much pain just felt a horrible pressure wheras for Iui with no meds its extremely sore. I will certainly will ask for it for this transfer and also if they think its worth me doing scratch. I wont say no to scratch if its offered but definitly requesting something to relax me. 

At the moment im waiting on a period then contacting clinic for my fertility assessments. Im hanging of at the moment as hoping period shows up as not want to make appointment then find my period turns up at same time which usually happens with me. We are going on holiday end of April so im hoping to get my tests done, results back and consultation with marco before I go then start metformin end of april when I get back. 

hope 537 good luck with your treatment. Have you had your fertility tests etc yet? Not been to the clinic since 2010 and its daunting but im getting excited again but very scared xx


----------



## mierran

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone has had endometrial scratches at both nuffield and gcrm? There seems a huge price difference so I was just wondering if they are done in the same way at both clinics,  or if there is a difference in technique to explain the price difference. 

Thanks, and good luck to everyone

x x


----------



## Josie1

Hiya there is no difference at all, GCRM is just a lot more expensive. I had mine at Nuffield for £85

where are you getting treatment? X


----------



## hollshouse

Mieran I had mine done at Nuffield - it was a £65 price difference for exactly the same procedure. Dr Lyle - who works with Prof Nelson at GRI, did it for me.

The only thing I use GCRM for is bloods - Nuffiield for all my scans etc.....I have had personal previous experience of GCRM and it is very financially 'orientated' - obviously this is just my opinion! A very small example is the £25 to 'cc' me in on my bloods e mails that go to Ruth!! 

But if you look at what we got from Ruth & Iakentro for 5k euros my friends paid £9k for IVI Valencia and had a horrendous time - lost sperm, walk off trolley immediately after transfer, etc etc.....

I didn't feel a thing with scratch and am a huge advocate of them......good luck xx

Good luck xx


----------



## mierran

Hi,

great to know. Just trying to plan next cycle.

Josie - I'm having treatment in athens at iakentro - the same place as hollshouse. Just had a bfn so tryingto cheer myself up by planning next one

Hollshouse - congratulations.  You prepared for more than one? I hope you get nice high levels on monday's bloods ( if you're still getting them done )

Nuffield it will be. Someone said gcrm are now charging 250 which seems exorbitant. 

Thanks,

xcx


----------



## Josie1

Yeah GCRM are £250, I don't know how they can justify that it takes 15-20 seconds to do it. 

Nuffield are £85 x


----------



## hollshouse

Hi Mieran, 

Good for you for choosing Nuffield - I can recommend Dr Lyle - never felt a thing and fitted in with my erratic schedule!! GCRM just seem to be totally focused on money - so sad! Yes, of course they are there to make a profit, they are a business after all I respect that, but it irritates me when you see them 'taking advantage' of people who are unfortunately in our shoes and would jump through any hoops at any costs to be parents!! Rant over for now!!  

We would love more than one but will just need to wait and see and will be overwhelmingly grateful with one, anymore would just be wonderful!! 

Good luck planning - I had looked at the Edi-Athens flights for June just incase and as usual they are jumping so you are doing right thing planning now.....

All the very best 

H xx


----------



## Weebear

Just thought I'd mention. I cycled with nhs gri for my first ivf in September, the cycle before I went to gcrm and had the scratch done by Marco. They were lovely and were fully aware of me not doing my ivf with them, they wished me all the best etc. 

I also thought I was dying from the pain of the scratch. I forgot to get hold of some paracetamol before hand and that was a big mistake. I'm now 30 weeks so I feel the scratch along with acupuncture I did really helped. Xx


----------



## mierran

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone had had an endometrial scratch at Nuffield over the last few days. I just looked at their price list ( well, the hope fertility one ) and it looks like they have jumped on the bandwagon of squeezing out every penny and increased their cost to 200. That is a more than 130% price rise. How can they justify that? The materials cost pennies and it is not exactly a long proceedure.

I hope someone tells me I have misread and it is still under 100.

Feeling really fed up with paying silly money for things which should be a reasonable price just because we're infertile and they can. I know every business has to make a profit but ffs


----------



## Josie1

Mine was £85 but that was Jan at the Nuffield. £200 is ridiculous a for a 20 second procedure!


----------



## hollshouse

That's awful Mieran - I just checked their website and it is indeed £200..... Obvious in collusion with their friends on the south side of the city!!! Once again an example of cashing in on infertility - my bloods at GCRM were £94 for hcg and progesterone - they too had a price increase on the 1st April...... Makes me sick to pay them a penny but I need them and they def don't need me!!


----------



## Paris2075

Hi

I booked my endo scratch for next week and it had jumped up to £200 now! They said they they had been under charging!!!

Sorry for bad news but I guess still cheaper than GCRM!!


----------



## Josie1

Remember if any of you ladies at GRI patients, they do it for £100 x


----------



## sugarpielaura

I think that the price of the scratch is just extortionate for what it is. One of the top clinics in London do it for £100 so don't see how £200 or more can be justified! Xx


----------

